# Wahoo, yft and tiles - 8/22



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

301BLLC, his neighbor and myself headed south out of Destin around 0730. Goal was to maybe find a billfish, though unfortunately that didn't happen. We worked a decent little color change and temp break just ESE of the spur with no bites. 

While working back towards the tilefish grounds we picked up a wahoo and small but legal yft. The tilefish were chewing and we quickly put 10 or so in the box before we headed up the hill. Back in the pass around 1800. A good quick day trip for a bunch of guys new to the blue water thing! That's four yft for me in my last two "bluewater day trips"!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good box of fish. Nice job.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice WHO!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go , good report


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip, congrats!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a great trip


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bmsjr (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice box of fish thx for sharing!!


----------

